# 2014 diesel - coolant issue??



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

So I noticed last week I took my car to the dealer for the nox sensor recall, dropped it off. They called back and said they had to order the part so I picked the car up and was fine till the other day I noticed the heater wasn't working looked like due to lack of coolant, so yesterday I topped it off and ran it for a good bit and it sucked it down some till it seemed like it was good, there's no coolant mixed with oil, the seal seems to be good and there is no leak or puddle on the ground any where??? Ok so today I took it to get the nox sensor recall done today. Picked it up and noticed it said sensor install and ecm reprogrammed. Figured ok it's a sensor.. so I pulled into my lot and check under the hood and seen I lost a good bit of coolant again? Wth?? So my question is does doing something or replace the sensor have something to do with coolant just disappearing??? Idk what to do other then keep checking it and topping it off hoping that it stops randomly vanishing...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SCR3AMZ said:


> So I noticed last week I took my car to the dealer for the nox sensor recall, dropped it off. They called back and said they had to order the part so I picked the car up and was fine till the other day I noticed the heater wasn't working looked like due to lack of coolant, so yesterday I topped it off and ran it for a good bit and it sucked it down some till it seemed like it was good, there's no coolant mixed with oil, the seal seems to be good and there is no leak or puddle on the ground any where??? Ok so today I took it to get the nox sensor recall done today. Picked it up and noticed it said sensor install and ecm reprogrammed. Figured ok it's a sensor.. so I pulled into my lot and check under the hood and seen I lost a good bit of coolant again? Wth?? So my question is does doing something or replace the sensor have something to do with coolant just disappearing??? Idk what to do other then keep checking it and topping it off hoping that it stops randomly vanishing...


Are you still under B2B warranty? I think there may have been one post on this forum in the last 3 years about coolant loss on the diesel, so not a common thing and therefore hard to come up with suggestions. All signs point to the dealership screwing something up. Things like this almost never get better on their own. Maybe its something simple like they knocked a hose clamp loose or something.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Not related.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

diesel said:


> SCR3AMZ said:
> 
> 
> > So I noticed last week I took my car to the dealer for the nox sensor recall, dropped it off. They called back and said they had to order the part so I picked the car up and was fine till the other day I noticed the heater wasn't working looked like due to lack of coolant, so yesterday I topped it off and ran it for a good bit and it sucked it down some till it seemed like it was good, there's no coolant mixed with oil, the seal seems to be good and there is no leak or puddle on the ground any where??? Ok so today I took it to get the nox sensor recall done today. Picked it up and noticed it said sensor install and ecm reprogrammed. Figured ok it's a sensor.. so I pulled into my lot and check under the hood and seen I lost a good bit of coolant again? Wth?? So my question is does doing something or replace the sensor have something to do with coolant just disappearing??? Idk what to do other then keep checking it and topping it off hoping that it stops randomly vanishing...
> ...


Atm I'm watching the coolant lvl closely to see what's going on


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SCR3AMZ said:


> Atm I'm watching the coolant lvl closely to see what's going on


Keep us posted on this. I am very interested in the root cause and resolution.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

diesel said:


> SCR3AMZ said:
> 
> 
> > Atm I'm watching the coolant lvl closely to see what's going on
> ...


Will do


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...fix-coolant-odors-coolant-loss-reservoir.html


----------



## karl2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Inspect the engine compartment for signs of cooling water. Look for an orange maybe rust colored layer.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

So I've been trying to still figure this out, the other day I seen a puddle on the side where the water pump is on the ground, so I took it to work and did a pressure text on it for a few hours and couldn't get it to recreat itself, starting to smell coolant in the car, felt the carpet and it's not wet so idk.. don't do another pressure test tomorrow to see if I can find anything.. this is crazy that I can not find this leak.. it's driving me insane. Don't wanna take it to the dealer and waste 85$ and them not be able to find it either even though I know it is leaking for sure..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Changed the topic to just be about the coolant issue since we have the poll to discuss the recall.

As for the coolant leak - I have seen cars that will not leak when they are running and driving, but after you park them, the extra residual heat is enough to push out some coolant. Maybe observe it right after a spirited drive for a few minutes.


----------

